# Help with Sleep



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

Has anyone found anything to help with sleep, (besides a prescription)? I'm taking Benadryl before I go to sleep, but it's not doing the trick. I need something better. I think Ambien CR is causing side effects. I'm trying to get away from it. Any ideas?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you done the whole gambit of sleep hygiene tricks?Here is the list, and these can help alot of people. (also there is some new drug I saw an ad for that sounded interesting that isn't addictive that might be worth running past the doctor let me see if I can find the name *googles* http://www.rozerem.com/index.aspx looks like it)Anywho sleep hygiene.1) The bed is for sleeping. Do not do other activites in bed (other than sex). No reading no watching TV, you want to train the body the bed is for sleeping. If you need to read or watch TV or other quiet activies for awhile get out of the bed and onto a chair.2) No napping during the day unless you have to. Limit naps to 20 minutes if you do have to take one.3) Get up at the same time no matter when you fell asleep. You can do one hour later on weekends or non-work days, but don't sleep in for hours and hours.4) Get some natural daylight during the day and keep the house relatively dim after sunset. Use a lamp rather than the overhead light, especially for the last hour or two you plan to be up. If your body thinks it is high noon because it is so bright in your house you won't want to go to sleep.5) No caffiene after 4 pm or noon depending on how sensitive you are to it.6) No strenuous or mentally stimulating tasks for the last hour or two you plan to be up (other than sex, sex tends to make people sleepy afterward).7) Try a warm bath or shower about an hour before your planned bed time. The drop off in temperature afterward is a natural go to sleep signal in your body.8) If you can't get to sleep/stay asleep after giving it a good try (20-45 minutes) get out of bed and do something quiet and preferably boring until you feel sleepy then go back to bed.9) Make sure your bedroom is quiet enough, dark enough, and cool enough for sleeping well. 10) Try a relaxation tape/CD when you lie down to go to bed. Something quiet and soothing and relaxing. 11) Try to get some vigorous exercise during the day.Some other things I have found helpful OTC that is not benedryl is melatonin taken generally 20 minutes to an hour before bedtime.K.


----------



## 21467 (Jul 13, 2006)

I've heard that drinking a glass of milk and eating a little carb (like a graham cracker) helps. The milk has something called tryptophan in it that helps the body go to sleep and the carb absorbs it well. If you are lactose intolerant, Lactaid would do the same thing.


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

PW02 -Have you tried taking melatonin? I was having trouble sleeping last year and a friend told me to give it a try. It worked very well! You can get it in a healthfood store or somewhere like that.Andrea


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've found it at most pharmacies and discount stores that sell supplements as well. Not just health food stores.K.


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

I take Tylenol pm. It works better than any Rx I have tried, no side effects, non-addictive. Also, instead of medication, when I have trouble sleeping, I get up and do something instead of laying there worried about it and sleep will eventually come. I do still need the pills on the nights that I have to sleep for something the next day. I have just resolved myself to knowing between menopause and IBS, I just do not and will not sleep well.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The PM part of the tylenol is the same thing as benedryl, which hasn't been working that well from the post above.K.


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

I tried melatonin several years ago, & it didn't help. I've never heard of milk helping sleep. I'll try it, but I don't think that's going to be enough. Thanks for the responses. Anyone else?


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

There is a very nice prescription product called Sonata. It decreases sleep latency, meaning it brings sleep on sooner. It will not, however, *keep* you asleep--just helps in *getting* to sleep. It is so good that it does not disturb the natural sleep cycles [some others do]. In fact they even use it in sleep labs with people having problems with the unfamiliar environment [and there they are measuring the sleep cycles!]. It is nonaddictive. You don't want to be on it a long time just because you want to correct whatever problems are setting you up to need it, but if you must be on a product occasionally, it's a good one.Just remember: it will not *keep* you asleep! Only get you to sleep faster.


----------

